# Too fat for masteron?



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys I'm  looking at doing a cut here in about a month. My buddy gave me a large amount of homebrew mast prop, i just didnt know if it would be worth adding in on my cycle of test tren and var(or winny, yet to be decided). Obviously more is not always better. Would it be better to save for a future cycle when i have lower bodyfat, or would i get decent results as is? I have seen Many people claim that unless you're 10-12% or lower mast is basically useless. I'd guess that I'm about 15% right now, 5'10 250lbs on the dot. Any input is greatly appreciated, especially personal experience!


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2017)

Do you have a typo in there? You say you are 5'10 250lbs?


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2017)

I really don't see a problem with putting Mast in at a BF over 12%.  it does have some other properties that could help regardless of BF.

What is more concerning is that you are altering your cycle because you just got your hands on something. Stay your course unless for some reason you are forced to change it.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

snake said:


> I really don't see a problem with putting Mast in at a BF over 12%.  it does have some other properties that could help regardless of BF.
> 
> What is more concerning is that you are altering your cycle because you just got your hands on something. Stay your course unless for some reason you are forced to change it.



Masteron always sounded appealing to me. Hardening, anti-e, libido, supposed "making test worj better"... i see your point of view though. I was considering test tren mast blend but ive read to stay away from blends. Thank you for your input


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Do you have a typo in there? You say you are 5'10 250lbs?



No typo. I've always been much heavier than i appear to be. People tell me i look 200-220


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> Masteron always sounded appealing to me. Hardening, anti-e, libido, supposed "making test worj better"... i see your point of view though. I was considering test tren mast blend but ive read to stay away from blends. Thank you for your input



Smart more on the blends. I never understood blends; are people that lazy? lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2017)

250?? Are your legs enormous??


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> 250?? Are your legs enormous??


I have been told i have tree trunks for legs quite a few times in my 22 yrs of life. But by bodybuilding standards, no i do not have massive legs. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> I have been told i have tree trunks for legs quite a few times in my 22 yrs of life. But by bodybuilding standards, no i do not have massive legs. Lol



Not being a dick but u look 200 tops. Maybe 210. But hey if u say 250 then i believe it. I mean its the internet its gotta be true


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Not being a dick but u look 200 tops. Maybe 210. But hey if u say 250 then i believe it. I mean its the internet its gotta be true


No skin off my back. I have no reason to lie about my weight. Always been just a number to me, if im happy with the mirror im automatically happy with the scale.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> No typo. I've always been much heavier than i appear to be. People tell me i look 200-220



My curse. I weight 260. My buddy I am with is 220. People think he is bigger.

No you aren't too fat for mast. Enjoy it.  Advice - have a harem of bitches cause you will need to fuk 24/7


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> No skin off my back. I have no reason to lie about my weight. Always been just a number to me, if im happy with the mirror im automatically happy with the scale.



Well that's good then cus you must be a think dude. That's good


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> My curse. I weight 260. My buddy I am with is 220. People think he is bigger.
> 
> No you aren't too fat for mast. Enjoy it.  Advice - have a harem of bitches cause you will need to fuk 24/7


The girlfriend just gave birth to my son so thats gonna be a no-no for a few more weeks. Hopefully she'll be good by the time i start! Haha. Thanks for your input


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 10, 2017)

Mast is good...I stacked it with tren and Test during my cut. You're 250lbs?  I'm 225lbs and it def helped me lean up last summer down to 190 but I got too lean imo ..good luck


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> No typo. I've always been much heavier than i appear to be. People tell me i look 200-220



Wow, I just, uh. Check the batteries in the scale.


Sorry, off on an irreverent tangent...


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Mast is good...I stacked it with tren and Test during my cut. You're 250lbs?  I'm 225lbs and it def helped me lean up last summer down to 190 but I got too lean imo ..good luck


I've never done an official cut. So im hoping to get to 220 or so losing minimal muscle. Appreciate you sharing you're experience.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Wow, I just, uh. Check the batteries in the scale.
> 
> 
> Sorry, off on an irreverent tangent...


I can't believe my weight is getting this much attention lol. And no worries i suppose i understand why some of you are skeptical haha. I assure you that is an accurate number though 😁


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2017)

Your 250?  U must have a thick pp....I would guess possibly 200 soaking wet.....


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your 250?  U must have a thick pp....I would guess possibly 200 soaking wet.....


It's about three inches. From the ground..


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 10, 2017)

Come on guys cut him some slack. Nobody on a bodybuilding forum would ever lie about their weight


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> I can't believe my weight is getting this much attention lol. And no worries i suppose i understand why some of you are skeptical haha. I assure you that is an accurate number though 



Like I said, its semantics but...

I just got a bodpod done friday. I look pretty damn close to you muscle wise. Im 5"11, 186lbs and im 13.4%bf according to the bodpod. 

I just cant see you being 1" shorter then me, looking as lean as you do and being 65lbs heavier then me. 

But like I said, dosnt matter so I digress.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Like I said, its semantics but...
> 
> I just got a bodpod done friday. I look pretty damn close to you muscle wise. Im 5"11, 186lbs and im 13.4%bf according to the bodpod.
> 
> ...


If i had known i was going to get more comments on my weight than my question i wouldn't have posted my weight lol I was at the dr office on friday and the scale at my gym today, both of which plug into the wall and look very expensive were nearly identical, taking into account the time of day and how much food and liquid i had ingested. Im not gonna lie im kind of bothered to be honest about this. I'll post proof on the scale tomorrow AM when i train. Im sure ill hear that im holding a 45lb plate or something though. Maybe im thinking too deep into this, but screw it. Have a good night my friends and thanks to everyone who helped me


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't take it personal man....get the diet in check if you wanna cut, hit the weights hard, do a test, tren, Mast cycle drop the bF% while building lean muscle


----------



## Dex (Apr 10, 2017)

I think he might have transposed the numbers. 205lbs, not 250lbs.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

Dex said:


> I think he might have transposed the numbers. 205lbs, not 250lbs.


We shall all find out tomorrow AM


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 10, 2017)

No, I could see 250.  If the mask is made of lead and he wears cinder block shoes, that's 250, easy.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> No, I could see 250.  If the mask is made of lead and he wears cinder block shoes, that's 250, easy.


Stay tuned


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2017)

Who fukking cares how much he weighs, or tells you he weighs???

"Ohhhh no, someone on the interwebs might be bigger then me"

Right after shaving my pubes, I weigh 147.5 lbs...


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ninvn&s=9

241 first thing in the morning, before fasted cardio. Yeah my shoes are on subtract two pounds. I can easily step on that same scale and be 250 tonight after eating all my meals and drinking all of my water. Maybe im a little butt hurt but there ya go.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 10, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Who fukking cares how much he weighs, or tells you he weighs??? "Ohhhh no, someone on the interwebs might be bigger then me" Right after shaving my pubes, I weigh 147.5 lbs...






Thats because your pubes are on steroidz.  Cheater


----------



## Dex (Apr 11, 2017)

The scale at that Planet Fitness must not have been zeroed out. Jk. But it is hard to believe that you are about 239lbs when Arnold was on stage at 235lbs 6'2". I guess it is harder for me to believe since I am 210lbs and at my highest weight. So 240lbs seems huge to me. Keep pushing forward you heavy fukker.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dex said:


> The scale at that Planet Fitness must not have been zeroed out. Jk. But it is hard to believe that you are about 239lbs when Arnold was on stage at 235lbs 6'2". I guess it is harder for me to believe since I am 210lbs and at my highest weight. So 240lbs seems huge to me. Keep pushing forward you heavy fukker.


Haha. My little brother doesnt like going to the YMCA, he feels intimidated. I would too if i were him at 14 yrs old. But thanks man. And i know, it is hard to believe. Like i said ive been this way all my life. I dont know where it comes from. Doesnt bother me though! Like i said i go by the mirror.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 11, 2017)

Y'all tripping over his fuking weight?!!  Who lies about their weight on a forum like this?  I'm 6'3" and weighed 275 at one time and by buddy was the same height and 245 and looked bigger and ripped. It happens.  

OP, you're not to fat to use Mas in your cycle. If you were very high in BF I would tell you know cause it wouldn't be as beneficial but you look lean enough to reap the benefits of it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2021)

Nieldsy19 said:


> Hey guys I'm  looking at doing a cut here in about a month. My buddy gave me a large amount of homebrew mast prop, i just didnt know if it would be worth adding in on my cycle of test tren and var(or winny, yet to be decided). Obviously more is not always better. Would it be better to save for a future cycle when i have lower bodyfat, or would i get decent results as is? I have seen Many people claim that unless you're 10-12% or lower mast is basically useless. I'd guess that I'm about 15% right now, 5'10 250lbs on the dot. Any input is greatly appreciated, especially personal experience!
> 
> View attachment 3780



dude looks 180 tops


----------



## ajh1989 (Mar 15, 2021)

No way he's 250lbs at 5'10" lolol


----------

